# Typical owners of different car brands



## Magnus Brage

Sweden

*Volvo: *The Average Joe car, newer ones mainly owned by middle class well educated family-people. Older Volvo 740/940 has a strong association with senior citizens and hillbilly hick type of characters.

*Saab:* The good guy's Car. A little more tendency to attract older folks. Also a vague nerd alert on this brand, especially for older Saabs.

*VW Passat* Middleaged craftsmen's car, also favourite among families

*VW Golf* Young men and women's car

*Renault, Peugeot:* Strong appeal on single women.

*Citroen* is mostly own by well educated people

*Skoda Superb* mostly upper middleaged owners.

*Mercedes Benz* Newer MB is upper middle class or overclass. Older 1990ies MB means the driver is either a senior citizen or from the Middle East.

*BMW* Newer BMW: Sporty people with lot's of active outdoor leisure, well educated men owners. Older 1990ies BMW means ******, arab or gangster behind the wheel. BMW drivers are mostly rude, it's because BMW means *B*ereite *M*ich *W*eg

What's it like where you live who drives what ??


----------



## Gatis

Well.

- *BMW* - a local horror. Legends are that there are polite BMW drivers who care about safe traffic, but these might be just legends. Most BMW owners either have psychological complexes which lead to aggressive behaviour or are just primitive beings. The age and size of BMW just shows how rich the owner is, nothing else. Know one guy who sleeps in his BMW because he has no money for home left after paying for the maintenance of his car, but he is proud of himself like hell and always talks about his car and how he constantly fools other drivers and police. IMHO people having BMWs need special permits from psychologists before they can be released on roads.
- *Oversized 4x4* - similar to previous. Often the drivers are young, attractive blonde women, who are especially aggressive. When they cause a problem (f.e. tram can not pass or people can not go out of supermarket), these ladies always are very aggressive and threat with court cases and influential people. How they earned such a car? Guess it...
- *Blue Subaru Impreza with golden wheels* - the city is a giant racetrack for them. In general they don't cause problems, they just whizz around like flies among cows.
- *Old Russian cars from Soviet times* - one of two. Either students who got the car from the backyard of their grandparents and managed to blow in some life and now consider the car to be a style element in the city. Or very old countryside folks, terrified by the city and always stopping in the middle of junctions. The last ones are seen very early in the morning, before the traffic jams, driving to the market. Increasingly rare.
- New upscale *Mercedes*, *Audi* etc. - executive folks. If the car is more flashy, their sources of income might be interesting to income service. Often they think that they have a bit more rights than others, but very often they are also more polite than others.
- *Delivery cars* - another nightmare. Always desperately trying to overtake and as they overtake, they suddenly stop in front of you.
- *3 - 5 years old medium class cars*. Purchased shortly before crisis and now desperately sustained by people having problems to repay the loan. No special habits except for unusual insurance cases.
- *Others*, usually 6 - 12 years old small or medium sized cars. Something for transporting you around. Be happy that you got it. In most cases - company car. Habits are very different.


----------



## Magnus Brage

Gatis said:


> Well.
> 
> - *BMW* - Know one guy who sleeps in his BMW because he has no money for home left after paying for the maintenance of his car, but he is proud of himself like hell and always talks about his car and how he constantly fools other drivers and police. .


I have been both in Riga and St Petersburg. I have seen rugged thugs wearing sweatsuit, sneakers and letherjacket, then take of in a brand new 80.000€ BMW or MB. That, you rarely see in Sweden.

The thugs (wannabee gangsters) here often drive older BMWs, you have to be honest to afford a new one. Which is not the case in the Baltics and Russia.


----------



## Random_Guy

Here's how I see it (may not be the overall Polish point of view)

BMW - similar to the rest of Europe, I guess. Older models are usually driven by young thugs, who see themselves as the kings of the roads, usually causing danger whereever they appear. They sometimes "tune" their cars, which makes them look even more ridiculous. New models are driven by wealthy people basically.

Volvo, SAAB, Mercedes - Wealthy people, I noticed Volvos are becoming more and more popular every year, they're usually driven by families. SAABs are not so popular yet, but you can see increasing amount of them on the streets. Mercedes is driven by wealthy buisnessmen and.. taxi-drivers (that's my feeling, lol) Also, BMW for example is more popular among men, whereas Mercedes seems to be the "women" and older people make.

VW Passat - The horror of Polish roads, haha. Usually driven by company-drivers and middle-aged men. VERY popular model. The stereotype says that it's every typical Poles' car. Preferably 1.9TDI, combi. 

Renault, Peugeot, Citroen - Very popular cars probably becuase they're cheapier than German car makes. I think there's no "typical driver". Renault and Peugeot are seen as good company cars as well. Nothing special.

Audi - Depends on the model. Q7 is a very popular SUV here, driven by.. men wanting to feel more manly. The rest is just like BMW I guess. 

Skoda - The most popular car make in Poland. Usually company cars, nightmare of Polish roads. Some time ago I've heard a saying "Skoda is like a VW for poorer people".

Other cars - usually 3-10 years old cars (Toyota, Skoda, Ford, Opel, VW, Seat, Honda, etc etc) driven by different kinds of people, who in general can't drive, seeing as Polish roads are among the most dangerous in Europe, hahaha.


----------



## Luli Pop

Magnus Brage said:


> I have been both in Riga and St Petersburg. I have seen rugged thugs wearing sweatsuit, sneakers and letherjacket, then take of in a brand new 80.000€ BMW or MB. That, you rarely see in Sweden.
> 
> The thugs (wannabee gangsters) here often drive older BMWs, you have to be honest to afford a new one. Which is not the case in the Baltics and Russia.


don't you ever dare going to Miami...

the cheesier the person, the more expensive the car.

all the time you see muscular hipertrophied black guys, colobians and cubans wearing sweatsuits with several necklesses listening ugly music at the higher possible volume on a cabriolet Rolls Royce, Bentley, Audi R8 or Ferrari.

I always thought they were drugdealers or rappers, but a friend of mine said its cheaper to lease a Rolls Royce and to rent a medium appartment, than buying a small appartment if ones wage is not high or they don't have permanent constant jobs.

pretending to be rich is their way to be accepted in a very discriminatory society.


----------



## TheInsider

Luli Pop said:


> don't you ever dare going to Miami...
> 
> the cheesier the person, the more expensive the car.
> 
> all the time you see muscular hipertrophied black guys, colobians and cubans wearing sweatsuits with several necklesses listening ugly music at the higher possible volume on a cabriolet Rolls Royce, Bentley, Audi R8 or Ferrari.
> 
> I always thought they were drugdealers or rappers, but a friend of mine said its cheaper to lease a Rolls Royce and to rent a medium appartment, than buying a small appartment if ones wage is not high or they don't have permanent constant jobs.
> 
> pretending to be rich is their way to be accepted in a very discriminatory society.



what a load of crap! thanks for the stupidest post in this thread Mr. Sociologist. there's nothing funnier than an Immigrant who thinks he's an expert in American culture.


----------



## crskyline

Luli Pop said:


> don't you ever dare going to Miami...
> 
> the cheesier the person, the more expensive the car.
> 
> all the time you see muscular hipertrophied black guys, colobians and cubans wearing sweatsuits with several necklesses listening ugly music at the higher possible volume on a cabriolet Rolls Royce, Bentley, Audi R8 or Ferrari.
> 
> I always thought they were drugdealers or rappers, but a friend of mine said its cheaper to lease a Rolls Royce and to rent a medium appartment, than buying a small appartment if ones wage is not high or they don't have permanent constant jobs.
> 
> pretending to be rich is their way to be accepted in a very discriminatory society.


Isn't this too harsh on those Latin American expatriates in Miami? What makes you/your friend think that they buy a $200,000+ car and cannot even afford a condo? A house these days in Miami cost somewhere $300000, where a Rolls Royce or Ferrari 599 could cost near $400000.


----------



## Sarepava

In the UK...

*Honda/Nissan*: With the exception of the Civic Type R, S2000, 360Z and other powersliding-capable models, these are driven by old people. Honda drivers also go everywhere at the annoying speed of 35mph, which is too slow to be ok in the country and too fast to overtake in the town.

*BMW*: BMW's, especially the M3, used to be driven by idiot sales-rep or junior manager types who would play 'lets see how close I can get to the back bumper of smaller cars and hoot at them'. Now, however, they have a better image and are driven by middle-income professionals who don't tailgate so much. All the sales reps now drive...

*Audi:* Yes, this is now the car of choice for anyone with spiky hair and a bluetooth earpiece. Minimum speed 50mph in town and 90mph on the motorway.

*Skoda*: Skodas are very fashionable at the moment because they're a cheap VW and are seen as being a bit 'alternative'. Many taxis and the police use them - i.e. the two worst drivers on the road.

*Opel/Ford*: Due to a quirk of history, Opels are sold as Vauxhalls in Britain - but all they do is put the wheel on the other side, take off the lightning strike and add a griffon badge instead. Traditionally the bigger models of these cars are bought new by sales reps and families, and work their way down the years to chavs, who like to add alloys and a stereo worth more than the car, before crashing into a street light during a police chase. The smaller ones (Corsa, Fiesta) either go straight to the chavs new, driving schools or old people. (note: I have a Corsa and it is about the only one in the town that does not have an aftermarket spoiler added). Vauxhall do sell possibly the only 'Sport' MPV in the country though. Ford make the Transit van, which in the hands of a English builder is the fastest vehicle ever made.

*Lexus*: Freemasons and rich old people.

*Rover*: Rovers (almost all second-hand by now as the company went bankrupt in 2005) are driven by people who have only ever bought British cars. They thus do not realise how much better foreign models are, or that Rover failed because it's buyers didn't mind it using the same engines for 30 years. Former Rover owners mostly now drive Japanese models.

*Land Rover* If you want to look like Wayne Rooney. Or a gangster.

*VW* Most Britons agree the Golf GTi is the Greatest Car In The World If You're Only Counting Ones You Could Realistically Buy. Passats are becoming increasingly attractive to those who like to tailgate. Polos are driven by posh students.

*Alfa Romeo* Alfas are seen as a petrolhead car. They are always driven carefully as the owners are worried about bits falling off.

*Peugeot/Renault/Citroen* Renaults, especially the older ones, are often driven quite fast. Citroens are for sensible people who want to look a bit cool (see the dancing robot adverts). Peugeots often end up with fibreglass spoilers and bass boosters.

*Volvo* People who like to drive slowly. Geography teachers and murderers.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ :lol::rofl:

I'm sure Volvo would love to hear that stereotype in Britain!


----------



## nerdly_dood

Some of these might be completely different from what most of the rest of America thinks, but this is what I, as an American, think.

*Toyota: Old people.*
> Tundra: Fat old people.
> Prius: Mostly green liberals, EXCEPT in the DC area, where they are bought and used by people who want to use their special license plate to legally circumvent the "high occupancy vehicle" requirement of HOV lanes, which require a miniumum of 2 or 3 people in each vehicle using that lane (depends on which highway).
> Yaris: Urban chic and/or little money.

*Ford: Average Joe.*
> Focus: Average young folk
> F-series: New, a work truck or a rich *******'s truck. Old, a typical *******'s truck.
> Fusion: Average affluent urban Joe.
> Taurus: Major changes in recent years to this vehicle, reputation yet to be established.
> Crown Victoria: Police. Never let them see you brake.

*Honda: Average Joe* with no respect for the preservation of the American auto industry.
> Civic: Average affluent urban Joe and/or college student.
> *Old Civic: Ricer*
> Element: Hippies
> Ridgeline: Automotive identity crisis.

*Acura: Suburban upper middle class* with excellent taste in aesthetics.

*Volvo: Soccer moms.*

*Dodge: Gearhead masculinity.*
> Ram: ...With a touch of *******.
> (Grand) Caravan: Soccer moms.
> Charger: Possibly police. Never let them see you brake, unless it's got a bunch of "R/T" stripes and a spoiler, in which case it's another case of gearhead masculinity.

*Nissan: Black people.*
And I respect them for it.

*Subaru: Hippies*

*Hyundai: Able to recognize a damn good deal.*
These are a lot of car for the money.

*Buick: Golfers and old people.*

*Cadillac: Midlife crisis.*
> Old with gigantic chrome rims and a gaudy paint job: Black people

*Chevrolet: Umm...* Brand identity killed by recent economic troubles.
> Silverado: ******** who like boring trucks. (Less boring and more of a *******'s truck if old.)
> Corvette: Midlife crisis.
> Avalanche: Automotive identity crisis.
> Anything else: Boring.
> Impala: Potential police, but not in common use as such, and therefore more effective as an unmarked police car. Watch for steel wheels. Also boring.

*Hummer: False symbol of brass balls.*

*Land/Range Rover: British false symbol of brass balls.*
> Dirty with chunky tires and jacked-up suspension: Rich and/or British *******

*Jeep: Feeble attempt at off-road appearance*, when in fact the chances that this car will actually ever get dirty are almost nil.
> Dirty with chunky tires and jacked-up suspension: *******

*BMW and Audi: Wealth.*
> New BMW: Questionable taste in aesthetics, also drives like they're from New Jersey.

*Mercedes: Lots and lots of wealth.*

*VW: Deutsche.*
> Golf: Jung, oder eine Student.
> Passat: Mittleren Alters, mit gutem Geschmack im ästhetik Schlichtheit.
> Touareg: Mehr geld, und also mit gutem Geschmack im ästhetik Schlichtheit.
> Jetta: Junger Frauen.


----------



## strandeed

I own one of these 










and one of these










I'm not rich... I work in retail but enjoy cars and can appreciate them for what they are.

What category do I fall into?


----------



## weava

Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Honda/Toyota: all people
buick: old people
BWM/Mercedes: wealthier
VW(new bugs): girls, other VW's: everyone
Hummers(or any large SUV): doughbags / douchbagettes


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

MXL (I can't speak for MX since the country is very diverse when it comes to cars)

*Honda/Nissan/Toyota/Mitsubishi (Japanese cars in general):* Average people who want a reliable car. (Me included here)
Exceptions:

(Honda Civic)
New: Well-to-do student
Old (and Toyota Celica, Mitsubishi Mirage): Ricer

Subaru: Don't want to be "mainstream" :lol:

Honda Ridgeline: Dunno WTF they were thinking when they bought it.


*Chrysler/Ford/GM and subdivisions:* They don't know exactly a lot about cars.
Jeep: People who want a reliable car and love off-road.


*Volkswagen:* Like Japanese car drivers (ricers too)


*Cadillac/Lincoln:* If old cars, people from rural areas who never owned a car and all of a sudden earned some extra money.
New cars: "Emigrados" (People with Mexican nationality who are able to work in the USA or have permanent residence(Deville, Town Car), some executives (CTS, STS, more sophisticated models), old people of course.


*Japanese luxury cars: Lexus/Infiniti/Acura*
Old Acuras: Ricers
Infiniti: If they have American license plates, emigrados, thugs, American tourists.
Mexican plates: Executives, wealthy people.
Lexus: Emigrados in most cases.


*Oversized SUVs and pick-ups* (Something larger or equal than a new Dodge Durango, includes Navigator, Ram, Titan, Escalade, Excursion, Hummer, long etc...)
People who come from rural areas (or have rural mentality) who want to feel "important" (wear boots, jeans and have a Nxtl attached to their belts) or these guys' wives, politicians, bodyguards and in some cases, people who take advantage of the engine and space and travels with all the family, tows a modified 4x4, yacht, etc.


European luxury cars (Audi, Mercedes, BMW, Jaguar, Volvo, Saab, Land Rover, etc): Wealthy families.
Old Mercedes from the 60s, 70s: People who love classical cars.
SUVs (X5, Q7, ML, etc): Look at the size of the wheel.
Original: Executives.
Larger than 20": Flashy Mexican Americans, thugs.
Mercedes and Volvos are driven mostly by women.

*Korean cars* (Kia, Hyundai, etc)
New: Mexican Americans, tourists.
Old: Retards.


----------



## ipohboy

Toyota is definitely for the old average joe who is likely to be in the midst of mid life crisis.
Honda is for those who can't afford a conti luxury, but a "hey-i-am-rich" person.
Mercedes is for those old-skool thinking people.. merc equal success.
Korean made? oh gosh, a road-also-feature that associated with "car breakdown ahead" traffic electronic signboard.


----------



## dariuswilkinson

Renault owners are absolutely the best! Sophistication on the outlines and details of its renault parts reflect a sheer elegant and classy vibe which attracts single women.


----------



## erbse

^ Uhm... No.


Interesting topic. But looking through the range of friends of mine... I can't really identify that brand stereotypes fit in Germany. The Mercedes, Audi, VW, Porsche, Fiat, Toyota, Skoda, BMW etc. drivers I know are all pretty much different types of drivers. Also when speaking of age or wealth.
One of the wealthiest guys I know is driving an old Fiat. Germans don't care a lot for symbols of wealth or image. Jealousy might also be a factor. But in the end, I like that better than the show-off culture of say Russia or the United States.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I have noticed that there are lots of BMWs in Ireland and they are driven by young people, but not especially thuggish or fast ones. Young people seem to have much larger cars in ireland than in Britian


----------



## thun

*Fiat:* People which prefer to walk. (*F*ehler *i*n *a*llen *T*eilen)


----------



## bluemeansgo

Now that we're breaking out the acronyms, I thought I'd add my own:

(Some apply specifically to West Coast Canada)

FORD - *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead
FORD - First On Race Day
FORD - Flip Over Read Directions
LEXUS - Lavish EXpensive Useless Snob
FIAT - Fix It Again Tony
HONDA - Hopeless Old New Driver's Asian (refers to Hong Kong ex-pats who left in 1995 to drive for the first time as an adult)
PONTIAC - Poor Old Negro Thinks It's A Cadillac (not mine... though I realize that it's a controversial acronym)
AUDI - Another Useless Driver Inside
AUDI - Asian Usually Drunk Inside
MITSUBISHI - Mostly In The Shop Usually Being Inexplicably 
BMW - Break My Wallet
CIVIC - Consumer Inside Vehicle Is Chinese ( Many wanted an inexpensive thrifty economy car... the Toyota Corolla was the vehicle of choice with the Civic a close second )
CHEVY - Car Hardly Ever Vacates Yard
DODGE - Daily Overhauls Do Get Expensive
HYUNDAI - Hope You Understand Nothing's Driveable And Inexpensive
VOLVO - Very Old Ladies Vehicle Only
VOLVO - Very Odd Looking Vehicular Object


----------



## woutero

Some of my observations and stereotypes (in The Netherlands):

*Mercedes*: Taxi drivers, Turks, Bulgarians, Underworld drug criminals.

*BMW*: old models (especially those old station wagons): young hipsters. Newer models: wealthier people.

*Audi*: Yuppies and wealthier people. The more expensive ones seem to inspire road rage (aggressive drivers!).

*Opel*: boring normal practical families who don't want to stand out. (Although the old models, especially the Kadett, and Manta, from the 80s now have some sort of cult status).

*Volkswagen*: A safe choice, but way cooler than Opel. A popular choice for young people.

*Renault*: Average people. Practical. French opel.

*Citroën*: People who have been going to France every summer since 1972.

*Japanese brands*: Old people.

*Prius*: Architects, concept developers, etc, into sustainability.

*PC Hooft Tractor *(SUV's by BMW, Mercedes, Audi, and expecially the Porche Cayenne): New money showing off wealth in a not-so classy style while shopping at the PC Hooftstraat in Amsterdam. Preferably with imported Russian bride.

*Volvo*: higher educated, slightly boring people, especially families (safe!).

*Fiat*: people with funky colorful glasses, who like to be different.


----------



## He Named Thor

Honda: Newer models are owned by suburban middle class families. Older models are owned by the dangerous, reckless, alcoholic and drug addicted children in said families. These children will generally be seen late at night attempting to break the sound barrier and crashing into little old ladies. 

Buick: Little old ladies. Rumor has it that Buicks can actually travel at freeway speeds, but there have been no confirmed reports of any Buick actually doing so.

Pontiac: College girls. These cars are generally adorned with stuffed animals, bead necklaces, and photos covering up important gauges.

Toyota: School teachers and little old ladies. Some suburban middle class families may own a Toyota suv. 

VW: Jettas are owned by college girls, Golfs are owned by college boys from suburban middle class families who traded in/obliterated their old Honda. Any other VW you see on the street is a figment of your imagination. 

BMW/Audi: A******s. They will use any opportunity possible to cut you off.

Cadillac: Poor A******s. A decreasing number are driven by little old ladies.

Chevrolet (Impala): This is either (A) a rental car or (B) a police officer. Stay far away from either. 

Ford (Crown Victoria): This is either (A) a police officer or (B) a taxi. You can tell the difference by hailing it. If 20,000 blinding lights start flashing, it's a police officer. If the driver asks you where you are going, it's a cab. 

Ford/Chevy/GMC (Full size windowless vans, ie Econoline, Express, Savannah): These are driven by pedophiles, murderers, and FBI agents. 

This list is, of course, facetious.


----------



## zaphod

Incidentally, I had a 1996 Buick Century, and I am a young (white) guy. So I break the stereotype. I only got it because it used to belong to my grandmother(go figure...) and was in very good condition.


----------



## KiwiRob

Interesting I wonder what all this says about me, in the past 5 years my wife and I have owned the following:

2006 VW Golf
2007 MINI Clubman Cooper D
2007 Mercedes C220 Touring
2008 BMW 320D Msport Touring
2009 Volvo V70 D5 R Design (wifes current car)
2011 MINI Countryman Cooper D (my car)
2011 VW Touran 2.0 TDi (wifes new car being delivered next week)


----------



## KiwiGuy

Here's how I see certain makes:

*Holden:*
Cruise: Company car for most people.
Commodore: Depends on condition, age and how many Holden-branded aftermarket parts fitted. Brand new? Most likely middle class family or retired couple. Beaten up? Bogans.

*Ford:*
Focus: Rental car driven by someone who has no clue where they are going.
Falcon: See Holden Commodore. Beaten up Fairmonts full of Maoris should be avoided. 
Ranger: Tradie's ute. 

*Toyota:*
Corolla: Middle class family/company car.
Camry: See above.
Hilux: Farmer. 9 times out of 10, the bloke driving a Hilux is a farmer or someone with a large plot in the country. 

Most Suzuki Swifts are driven by old people. Same goes for any Hyundai, Kia or Honda or 20 year old Proton. Most people in anything over $50k are real estate agents or even retired people.


----------



## CarltonHill

Here in *PHL*:

*Toyota Vios
Honda City
Nissan Sentra
Ford Fiesta
Kia Rio / Picanto
Suzuki Alto / Celerio
Hyundai i10 / Getz / Accent
Chery QQ
Chevy Spark*
^^ the most affordable autos in the country, mostly driven by students or being used as company cars with Vios, Sentra and Accent being used as taxis.

*Honda Civic / Jazz
Mitsubishi Lancer
Ford Focus
Mazda 3
Chevy Cruze
Hyundai Elantra
Toyota Corolla*
^^ used by small families or upper-middle class students...some raffle won cars...basic cars in driving schools..some professionals..Corolla being used as taxi or rental car

*Toyota Avanza / Innova
Mitsubishi Adventure
Isuzu Crosswind*
^^ used as mega taxi.... and basically used by bigger families...rental cars

*Honda CR-V
Chevy Captiva
Toyota Fortuner
Toyota Camry
Ford Escape / Everest
BMW 3-series
Volvo S-series
Hyundai Tucson / Santa Fe
Mazda CX-7 / CX-9 / 6
Nissan X-trail
Kia Sportage / Sorrento
Isuzu Alterra
MINI Cooper*
^^ some wealthy families who are saving for something... rich kids/students... people who owns a hardware/business...professionals...

*Ford Trekker
Toyota Hilux
Mitsubishi Strada
Isuzu D-Max*
^^ used by people who owns a business...

*Toyota HiAce
Hyundai Starex
Kia Carnival
Nissan Urvan*
^^ really big families...rental cars.. also used as a mega taxi except for Carnival.

*Ford Expedition
Volvo XC-series
Mercedes Benz
BMW 5/7-series and X-series
Toyota Land Cruiser
Nissan Patrol
Mitsubishi Pajero
Hyundai Sonata / Genesis
Chevy Trailblazer / Suburban
AUDI
Cadillac
Jaguar*
^^ really wealthy people (class A families)... celebrities...executives...


----------



## CornBlumenBlau

VW Golf Young men and women's car...


----------



## proteus

Here's my take in Southern California

Some of the cars you mention are no longer (or have never been) offered in The States. 

Volvo: Older were driven by old upper middle class families or their kids they handed them down to. Newer ones are barely seen any more, maybe a few soccer moms.

Saab: Old ones were driven by YUPPIES & college students from affluent families, usually with ski racks on top. The 900 was the counterpart to the BMW 3. More BMW 3s on the West Coast. More 900s on the East. 

Volkswagen: More male, young and more hip than a Toyota driver. Passat: Family. Probably an active man with kids. Probably more urban than a Toyota or Honda driver. Golf/GTI: Young hipsters. Those who want an economy car, but need more style and flavor than a Toyota, unless it's a Prius.

Mercedes: Older person, affluent. The E-Class is the Honda Accord of Southern California. G Wagen usually a young celebrity. SL roadster usually cheezy, like a rich Corvette driver. E Coupe very female. Most Merc drivers aren't very discerning. They will like whatever Merc produces. 

BMW: Younger than Merc. More outwardly pretentious. Affluent. Show offs. More nouveau riche than Merc or Audi. More likely to have a weave and boob job than an Audi or Merc driver. The 3 Series is more likely to be bought used by a 20-something in LA than any other high-end car. Prefer a high-rise condo over a townhome

Audi: Not as pretentious as BMW, about same age. Affluent. More likely a triathlete or vegan than either BMW or Merc driver. Prefer a townhome over a high-rise condo.

Lexus: Women. Affluent suburban families.

Infiniti: Sporty folks who wish they had a BMW. More male than female. Well-off. 

Ford, Chevrolet, Toyta, Honda: Typical family, from poor to affluent. Toyota's Prius appeals to affluent buyers as well as lower income folks who want some sort of cache as being green. 

Subaru: Outdoors types. Hippies

Cadillac: Used to be affluent Americans. Then became the car of senior citizens, pimps, drug dealers & ghetto folks. Now, it's become somewhat of a YUPPY type car thanks to the CTS and Escalade. A bigger draw in the Midwest of the US than NYC or LA. 

Kia & Hyundai: Younger, sporty versions of Toyota & Honda drivers

Lincoln, Buick & Jaguar: Barely alive

Pick Up Trucks: Ford F150 is the Corolla of trucks. Toyotas have more women drivers. GMC trucks (probably) have the most affluent demographic. 

Rolls Royce & Bently: Nouveau riche all the way. Athletes, celebrities. Complete opposite of what it was it the 70s.


----------



## MetaCRNL

This is a good thread so thought id revive it. 
From an English perspective-

Audi - Pure assholes

Bmw - Slightly lesser assholes

Renault/Peugeot/Citroen - Normal people that had no idea what they were buying.

Volkswagen/Vauxhall/Honda/Nissan - Normal people that actually bothered to research what they were buying.

Kia/Hyundai/Toyota - Kind of halfway between the previous two

Lexus/Jaguar - People that play golf.

Mercedes - People that would play golf but don't have time to.

Land Rover/Porsche - Guys with 60 grand of debt and a looming divorce.

Mini/Fiat - Young and rich.

Jeep/Chrysler - Mothers with mental health problems.

Volvo - Old people.

Mitsubishi/Subaru - People that will try and race you at traffic lights.

Lamborghini/Bentley - Football players.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Where is Ford on your list?


----------



## MetaCRNL

oh probably with kia/hyundai/toyota


----------



## Party Planner

Mine!


----------



## ravifghfrv

There are nice jip and car image


----------



## eogrady617

*Toyota/Honda/Nissan*: Average economy class people
*Subaru*:economy class outdoorsy people
*Mitsubishi*:dumbasses who dont know shit about cars
*Vovlo*: Middle class people
*BMW/Mercedes*: Rich jerks
*Lexus/Acura*: Rich nice people
*Cadillac*: Rich old people
*Chysler/Dodge*: lower-middle class people
*Ford/Chevy*: People that get tricked by ads
*Audi*: Wealthier people that want to be noticed
*Hyundai/Kia*: People that do no research on there car before they buy it
*Jeep*: Lower-Middle class outdoorsy people
*Land rover*:rich outdoorsy peoploe
*Vw*: young normal people
*Mini*: retired golfers


----------



## you477

I have been both in Riga and St Petersburg. I have seen rugged thugs wearing sweatsuit, sneakers and letherjacket, then take of in a brand new 80.000€ BMW or MB. That, you rarely see in Sweden.


----------



## mawdesleytractor

Around where I live (a tiny, snobby, obscure, lifeless, isolated and inbred commuter/retirement enclave called Mawdesley in Lancashire) everyone drives Range Rovers, Mercs and Audis. 

I can therefore say with certainty that in my experience Range Rover, Mercs and Audis are driven by - fat, inbred, ignorant, aging Tory commuters and far right wing, inbred octogenarian bigots. 

The only people you see in Mawdesley are these sort of people scowling from behind the window of their luxury cars. Mawdesley is a truly disgusting place, full of the greediest, worse specimens of society.


----------



## mrsmartman

This thing is particularly important in the marketing of consumer automobile industry. Symbol of identity.


----------



## Hobby Authority

I guess i'm glad i did not get a Saab, I'm a young guy


----------



## NordikNerd

Hobby Authority said:


> I guess i'm glad i did not get a Saab, I'm a young guy


Saab is a great car for young guys, saabs are usually cheap....










...but not this one...

A 1994 Saab 900 in good condition. The dealer is selling it for $100,000

The reason ? It belonged to a famous person.


----------

